# Happy Birthday, caseydog



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2021)

Hav a great day!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 5, 2021)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 5, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day, and have a great year ahead!  Stay safe!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2021)

I hope you are having a wonderful, *Happy Birthday*, CD.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2021)

Happy birthday, caseydog! I hope you're doing well and having a great birthday! [emoji3052] [emoji512] [emoji322]


----------



## caseydog (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you all!

I really need to pop in more often -- and post. I do browse from time to time. 

I'm doing okay. I hope all of you are, too. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh caseydog, you always promise to "pop in", but then you ignore us again. *sigh* 

Glad to hear you had a nice birthday. Wishing you many more!


----------



## caseydog (Jun 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh caseydog, you always promise to "pop in", but then you ignore us again. *sigh*
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice birthday. Wishing you many more!



I reckon YOU will hear more from me when NFL Football season starts. Go Steelers! 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2021)

Can't wait, football buddy! You might want to find another Squeeler fan to partner with - now that FrankZ is coming around again there are two Browns fans here.


----------

